# beginner needs help



## monk

I have not turned a pen as of yet,but looking forward to it.QUESTION: I have Harbor Freight Mini Lathe 8X12 my drill press only cuts 2" deep,just a little short. Looking at PEN BLANK DRILLING JAWS and drill chuck for tailstock? Which way should I turn?  Help this old paratroper


----------



## plantman

I think you will eventualy need both. A tapered drill chuck for your drill bits, and drilling blank jaws to hold your blanks. The long jaws on the blank driller realy hold your blank steady and centered. They also allow you to turn the ends of your pen blank closed without the need of a tailstock in the way. Use a centering drill to start the holes in your blank. The lathe will give you drillng depth the length of your drill bit that is sticking out of your chuck. Any other questions, just ask. Someone here will have an answer or two for you.    Jim  S


----------



## MaestroAM

I'm new within the past year to the activity as well and I can share what I've learned.  Since I don't have a drill press either, I've been drilling on the lathe itself (like it appears you are prparing to do).

I bought my drill chuck and grip chuck from PSI and have been very happy with my choices.  I bought:

Utility Grip 4 Jaw Chrome Lathe Chuck System: includes 2 sets of jaws and FREE 8 in. Jumbo Flat Jaws

and

the 1/2" drill chuck

I would recommend going with a multiple utility grip chuck vs. a dedicated pen chuck.  It gives you the versatility to turn other small projects as well (candlesticks, small lidded boxes, etc.)

Hope this helps!


----------



## TonyL

I use both the drill chuck and the jaws from PSI. One of the two were on sale a few weeks at PSI. 79.99 and 29.99 (reg 39.99).I like them both. I am also a beginner BTW.

Happy turning!


----------



## its_virgil

You can use your drill press and drill as far as possible then put a block under your blank to raise it up and then finish drilling. There are several choices for homemade vises to hold your pen blank. Your lathe is a metal lathe, right?

Do a google search on "homemade pen blank drilling jig" then click on "images".
Do a good turn daily!
Don



monk said:


> I have not turned a pen as of yet,but looking forward to it.QUESTION: I have Harbor Freight Mini Lathe 8X12 my drill press only cuts 2" deep,just a little short. Looking at PEN BLANK DRILLING JAWS and drill chuck for tailstock? Which way should I turn?  Help this old paratroper


----------

